# SOUL HUNTERS 3rd ANNUAL BLESSING TREE SHOOT



## MI360 (Nov 25, 2012)

Come out and join us Dec. 8th for the 3rd annual blessing tree shoot, as we are trying to help families in need at Christmas. The shoot will be at the Lake Russell check station, sign in from 8-2 entry fee is a unwraped toy or can goods or money donation. CLASSES: Open, Hunter, Known, Womens Hunter, Womens Known, Traditional, Youth, Young Adult, and Cubs. If you have any questions call Wolfie (706)599-6187.


----------



## MI360 (Nov 29, 2012)

This is a great cause, PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT THIS SHOOT. It will be fun! God bless


----------



## MI360 (Nov 30, 2012)

Who is coming to shoot???


----------



## MI360 (Dec 2, 2012)

I hope to see everyone out shooting. I know its hunting season but it want hurt to skip a morning or afternoon, rember this could help a family have a christmas. God bless


----------



## Tadder (Dec 2, 2012)

Hope too have at list 1 of my youngs there we'll see if not we'll still find a way too support the cause.


----------



## melinda hawk (Dec 3, 2012)

what is your address for directions


----------



## rockbrancharcher (Dec 3, 2012)

Looking forward to it.will c ya
 there.


----------



## abhunter (Dec 3, 2012)

Its located at Check Station for Lake  Russell WMA, Toccoa , Ga Ayersville Rd to check station rd


BOWHUNTERS FOREVER


----------



## MI360 (Dec 4, 2012)

Who all is coming to shoot this weekend?


----------



## MI360 (Dec 5, 2012)

Come on out sat and shoot your bow. Bring a toy 4 a kid this christmas or can goods. It will be fun and some good fellowship


----------



## MI360 (Dec 6, 2012)

Who all is ready for sat?


----------



## Tadder (Dec 10, 2012)

Had a Great time for a GOOD CAUSE, Great too see alot of friends missed others can't wait for 2013 season, Hope all ya'll have a MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY NEW YEARS a few pics.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Dec 10, 2012)

Dang I forgot about this.  Im 20 mins or so across the river over in SC.  Saw some pics of a few people I know.


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 11, 2012)

really great pics


----------



## 450yardbuck (Dec 11, 2012)

Any scores yet?


----------



## sb420 (Dec 19, 2012)

????scores????


----------



## tcoker (Dec 27, 2012)

That looks like a lot of fun. I love seeing whole families involved in something like that. Awesome!

I do have a ignorant question. I'm naive when it comes to comp/3-d shooting so know where this question is coming from. But what is the thing on some of those bows in those pictures that is V shaped behind the stabilizer. It looks like a counter weight or something to help balance. Which if that's the case, wouldn't it be redundant to having the longer stabilizer on? I'm very interested in the 3-d shooting and am curious what that is. I've shot a couple 3-D shoots a few years back (before my kids, now my son is 7 and has his first compound so I'd like to get both of us involved) but don't remember seeing any of those at the time, are they fairly new, or fairly newly popular?


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 27, 2012)

is that a pse in abhunter's hands??  i'm getting senile, but i thought he was a hoyt man????


----------



## abhunter (Dec 28, 2012)

Hoyt in my hands, just senile or sr moment
2012 limbs looks dfferent, awesome shooter



BOWHUNTERS FOREVER


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 28, 2012)

must be my old eyes....looks just like x force limbs..i should have known, you are a hoyt guy


----------

